# Featured > Maciamo's Blog >  New maps of the quality of roads, number of speeding fines & road fatalities

## Maciamo

I have added new vehicle maps of Europe. I wanted to see if there was a correlation between road fatalities and the quality of roads or number of speeding fines per capita. There doesn't seem to be much correlation. Road fatalities correlate best with the Human Development Index. I suppose that richer people have newer and safer cars and more educated people tend to be more careful. 

Speeding tickets are almost certainly more common in countries that install more speeding cameras, so it may not be representative of how fast people drive. Germany has a very low rate of speeding tickets, but that's in great part because there is no speed limit on most motorways. I have driven in most of Western Europe and there is no doubt that the average speed on German Autobahns is higher than anywhere else. It's also true that the Swiss do tend to drive fast outside Switzerland too. Be it in Belgium, France or Italy, a majority of cars driving well above the speed limit have Swiss car plates (as well as Luxembourg ones in Belgium).

A lot of fatal accidents are caused by drunk drivers and this tends to be more of a problem in Baltic and Slavic countries.

----------


## Mmiikkii

I heard that Arab countries have a high car accident rate.
Particularly Saudi Arabia.

----------


## Wâldpykjong

Roads are definitely good in NL, too bad about the speeding tickets haha

----------


## firetown

I love Thailand. Unfortunately the old foreign men start drinking when they wake up and feel brave enough to drive to the store for more.

----------

